# Payposter.com stole my artwork and probably yours



## Fibriel Solaer (Feb 28, 2017)

DigitalDomain123 alerted me to a web site that steals artwork and advertises it for sale as posters.

*EDIT:* I have removed the link due to concerns that it may run malicious scripts immediately upon visit. (I have a script blocker myself.) *If you have visited this site, virus scan your PC immediately*.

[REDACTED]

This site uses automated programs to swipe art from Fur Affinity, DeviantArt, Inkbunny, e621, Weasyl, and probably many other art sites. I'm sure it's automated because it copy-pastes metadata (source page title) with what is obviously zero human verification.

What do we do?

*Do not contact Payposter*. They're thieves and will not give a damn about you as an artist. They may even use your contact information to further victimize you. Obviously, don't buy anything either because they'll get your credit card information.

Instead, *report Payposter to their domain registrar* (abuse@internet.bs). If you can figure out their web host, which appears to be hidden from record, report them to that, too.

*You may not need to file a proper DMCA*, as copyright theft is already a violation of InternetBS's Terms of Service:


> *14. REPRESENTATIONS & WARRANTIES*
> 
> *a.* Against Infringement. You represent and warrant to us that you hold the necessary rights to use, or permit to use, any item used through our Services, and that such use will not in any way:
> 
> (i) violate or potentially violate any right of any third party, including, without limitation, infringement or misappropriation of any copyright, patent, trademark, trade secret, or other proprietary right;



I'm _rather_ sure InternetBS does not approve of the child porn either.

If enough artists yell at them, they may act without a legal boot to the butt.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Feb 28, 2017)

*Important update*

*Payposter hosts photographs of naked underage children*.

I have reported them to Cybertip.org as a child pornography web site. This should be sufficient to be rid of them.


----------



## MGFerret (Mar 8, 2017)

It seems to have been removed, SUCCESS!


----------

